
2017 LLVM Developers' Meeting Videos - matt_d
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_R5A0lGi1ADRlI51k7qV9gw1N4DBNUUW
======
matt_d
Slides (coming soon) & more information:
[http://llvm.org/devmtg/2017-10/](http://llvm.org/devmtg/2017-10/)

2017 LLVM Lightning Talks:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_R5A0lGi1ABrnDbIkbiX...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_R5A0lGi1ABrnDbIkbiXl5RPDNM33KQg)

